# New Ending



## djc0511

This is my first time posting here, although I have been watching this forum for some time.  For the most part, I'm simply trying to pick up useful phrases here and there to practice with some friends.  In my laundry list of interests lately, learning Japanese has taken a fairly high standing. 

I'm currently involved in an artistic endeavor for which I'm trying to name a piece.  I want to express a bit philosophy in regards to duality.  I'm considering titling the piece "New Ending"; suggesting that from each ending spawns a beginning.  I want to title this in both English and Japanese.  Is there a phrase in Japanese to describe this concept or would I be better off simply using the words for "new and "end". 

I appreciate any feedback you may have to offer.  Thank you kindly for your assistance.


----------



## Biel Isern

What about creating a new word with the characters "新"new and "末"matsu. The word would be "新末", pronouncing it "shinmatsu". Eventhough you won't find this word in a dictionary I think it makes totally sence to a Japanese. In Japanese isvery common the creation of new words convinating different characters.


----------



## djc0511

Thank you for your reply.  That's a fantastic idea and a very interesting interpretation considering the actual subject matter in the photo I'm trying to name.  If I'm not mistaken, matsu translates to "pine" in English, correct?

I was unaware of using "shin" to mean new.  I've always seen atarashii  あたらしい
How do I differentiate between the two?


----------



## soka

The matsu used for "pine" (松) has a different kanji than the one Biel Isern used (末) which means "end".

Regarding the difference between "shin" and "atarashii", one is the "on reading" while the other is the "kun reading" of the same kanji.

新しい：あたらしい：atarashii
私は新しいコンピューターを買いたい
(watashi ha atarashii konpyuutaa wo kaitai) 
I want to buy a new computer

新：シン：shin
車が故障したので、新品が欲しい
(kuruma ga koshou shita no de, shinpin ga hoshii)
My car broke down so I want a new one


----------



## Biel Isern

I have asked my japanese friend and says that "新末" is not wrong but sounds a little bit odd. She suggested "新しい結末", which you can read as "atarashii ketsumatsu".

All characters in Japanese have two readings. 新しい=atarashii　　新=shin
末=sue　　末=matsu 

Pine is another character: 松=matsu  

It would be a little difficult to explain here about the different pronunciations of the characters. But I suggest you to use "新しい結末" "atarashii ketsumatsu"


----------



## djc0511

Thank You all for your help with this.  To be fair I've decided to post up the photo which will carry this name.  It should be clear why naming it in Japanese is appropriate.

Domo...


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I think it should be おわりとはじまり　終わりと始まり.
I think　始まりと終わり　is no good.
I think "new ending" is wrong, because I think "new ending" means "different ending".
For example, Romeo and Juliet have a happy end.
I think "an ending is the cause of  another new beginning" is what you want to say.
Did I understand you correctly, or did I understand English correctly?

edit; I imagine pictures of pushing out fresh shoots from dead tree, or something like that.
So I got confused to see your picture. Is it a snow covered garden?
Please explain a bit more about the picture.


----------



## djc0511

Wishful..
That is exactly what I'm trying to say.  An ending is a new beginning.  Thank You for your help.

The photo is infrared....not snow covered.   Looking at the path, I leave it up to the viewer to decide if the path is a new road to be traveled or if they are looking back at an old road which they have already traveled.  Either way, there's a new beginning as a result of events passed. 

I hope this helps you make more sense of it 

Could you help me with the translation of おわりとはじまり　終わりと始まり  I see "hajimari" in here but I am very new to the Japanese language and have not yet mastered the sounds which all the characters make


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Your post seems to be something like 'a ending of something is the beginning of another thing.
We have the philosophy of 輪廻, which means nothing will disappear, only change to another thing. It will be similar to new ending.
If the 'new ending' means 'start of another', proper japanese translation will be--- 終りが始まり。創始に向けての終局


----------



## Wishfull

djc0511 said:


> Wishful..
> That is exactly what I'm trying to say.  An ending is a new beginning.  Thank You for your help.
> 
> The photo is infrared....not snow covered.   Looking at the path, I leave it up to the viewer to decide if the path is a new road to be traveled or if they are looking back at an old road which they have already traveled.  Either way, there's a new beginning as a result of events passed.
> 
> I hope this helps you make more sense of it
> 
> Could you help me with the translation of おわりとはじまり　終わりと始まり  I see "hajimari" in here but I am very new to the Japanese language and have not yet mastered the sounds which all the characters make



OK, there is no snow, when I look at it carefully.
Gradually I am feeling your sense with the picture, but not yet completed. 
Please give me some more time.
//////////

おわり＝終わり＝owari=ending
と＝to= and
始まり＝はじまり＝hajimari=beginning

I agree with miken, that 輪廻（りんね）(rinne)　is another, nice, philosophical or Buddhistic expression.


----------



## djc0511

Mikun

This is beautiful.  This is EXACTLY what I am looking for.  I was looking for an expression that elegantly conveys the meaning of "cyclic existence"...in particular with regard to Buddhist philosophy.  It makes it so much more meaningful to what I'm trying to convey.

I've never seen this word (rinne)  Is this pronounced (ree-ne)?  

Wishful...
This is what I'm trying to get from my viewers.  I want them to think and perhaps take some time to link the title of the photo with the depiction.  We'll call it a lesson in meditation and reflection. 

You are wonderful people here.  Thank you so much for helping me.  It means alot to me.


----------



## mikun

Hi,
輪廻 is spelled as りんね or rinne.
It pronounced as ri-n(or m)-ne.


----------



## Flaminius

> It pronounced as ri-n(or m)-ne.


Are you sure it can be pronounced "rimne"?  I don't close the lips when uttering the nasal portion of the pronunciation....


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Thanks Flaminius,
I pronouce ri-nn-ne for りんね word, never say rimne.
As some of my Japanese friends adviced me that Caucasian people cannot make a continuous pronunciation at the letter of 'n, or ん'. They must stop at the point of 'n letter'. For example 富田林 must be tomdabayashi not tonndabayashi. This is the reason why I add '(or m)' in the 輪廻 pronunciation.
I'm not sure of the fact or evidence about this matter.


----------



## timpeac

mikun said:


> Hi,
> Thanks Flaminius,
> I pronouce ri-nn-ne for りんね word, never say rimne.
> As some of my Japanese friends adviced me that Caucasian people cannot make a continuous pronunciation at the letter 'n, or ん'. They must stop at the point of 'n letter'. For example 富田林 must be tomdabayashi not tonndabayashi. This is the reason why I add '(or m)' in the 輪廻 pronunciation.
> I'm not sure of the fact or evidence about this matter.



Hi, we can - and commonly do - across word boundaries. This is what differentiates, say, "ten nits" from "tenets". In "ten nits" the "n" is held for an extra beat.


----------



## djc0511

uh-oh.  This seems like a tough one.  I've been trying to say this for close to 30 mins and I'm pretty sure I'm nowhere close.  I've come up with a few variations.  Can you tell me if either are close?

2 syllables with a slight pause between (reen-ne)

2 syllables with a slight pause between (rin-ne)

When I try and make it 3 syllables, it sounds and feels awkward


----------



## timpeac

djc0511 said:


> uh-oh. This seems like a tough one. I've been trying to say this for close to 30 mins and I'm pretty sure I'm nowhere close. I've come up with a few variations. Can you tell me if either are close?
> 
> 2 syllables with a slight pause between (reen-ne)
> 
> 2 syllables with a slight pause between (rin-ne)
> 
> When I try and make it 3 syllables, it sounds and feels awkward


Well it's really ri-n-ne.

Try saying the pretend English phrase "ree 'n nay" (the 'n short for "and" as in "fish 'n chips").


----------



## djc0511

Oh....that was relatively easy.  Sometimes it boils down to making it as simple as that.  Thanks Timpeac


----------



## Taro Ultra

Hello, 

I think it's difficult to make your feeling exactly shortly.

How about 

終焉と旅立ち (Syuuen to Tabidachi), meaning 'ending and starting to go'.
終焉と蘇生 (Syuen to Sosei) 'ending and revival'
終末と転生 (Syuumatsu to Tensei) 'ending and rebirth'

Or more easily,

終わりは全ての始まり  meaning 'A end becomes a start of everything'.
全ては終わりから 'All starting come from ending'
始まりのための終わり meaning 'Ending for starting'
終わりからの始まり meaning 'Starting from Ending'

muzukasiidesu

I also think, 輪廻(Rin-ne) is good title too. 
From it I feel spiritual sense, everlasting cycle of dead and live.


----------

